# Freezone and export procedure



## chuck1rar (Nov 19, 2009)

Need a little info before going further with investigating the possibilities of setting up in the UAE.

My company wants to setup a warehouse for trans shipment to destinations outside of the UAE. But we need to ship using the postal services of the said country. I understand most FTZ do not allow this outside of Geneve and HK. Does anyone with specific knowledge know the situation in the UAE freezones? Any info on the customs clearance procedures for export out of the FTZ would be great.

Thanks


----------

